#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تلویزیون های ( Cathode Ray Tube ( CRT >  > بخش تعميرات تلويزيون هاي وستل | VESTEL >  > تجربیات: روشی کاملا مناسب برای جایگزینی bu808dfدر انواع مدلهای تلوزیونهای وستل شاسی11ak30

## سفیر امید

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2028*,*930*,*AAZ*,*abbas136824*,*abbasbehest*,*abdossamad*,*abolfazl 182*,*ahare*,*ahmadndi89*,*akbar_rassam*,*aking22*,*alifar22*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*ali_1351*,*amir1380*,*aomidi*,*ARASHKIT*,*arshad256*,*arzon*,*asghar2629*,*avazeghoo*,*b.h*,*babak51*,*badamchi*,*bardia.t*,*calami*,*chaserail*,*d.rmardin*,*darabi1337*,*DeDe*,*delta*,*derikvand*,*download20*,*elka-toos*,*eraj*,*f.farahmand*,*farad-pak*,*Fazel.h*,*ghazave*,*golstan*,*gorban6785*,*hami5673*,*hamid tak*,*hamidreza2*,*hassan8000*,*hesar*,*heydari347*,*hossei4429n*,*hosseinghaem*,*hpshahab*,*hzzza*,*irash14*,*i_m*,*jalal292*,*Kamal2013*,*karimi718*,*latifk200*,*m1135*,*ma1369*,*mahdi sam*,*mahdy112*,*majidhossein*,*mamush*,*mansour.l*,*marfan*,*mashkany*,*masoodyaghi*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*misam124*,*mohager01*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammaddjhd*,*Mohammadr44*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtaba . j*,*mojtaba523*,*moradisani*,*morteza_1130*,*mrazmi123*,*naabi*,*nccnejati*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*Nik andish*,*oveis88*,*Padashi*,*parhambest*,*parsis*,*paskal.alfa*,*pejman1368*,*pejman1998*,*piran_hamed*,*pqow*,*rafigh*,*rahim_mp*,*ramin1370112*,*reza gorgi*,*reza-r*,*reza.p.panah*,*REZA164690*,*reza_476*,*sadeg-f*,*sadegh655*,*saeidpor*,*SAGED2000*,*sala*,*salar.lord*,*salman659*,*saroveh*,*serael*,*shabahang_drs*,*sharbati*,*sharokni*,*smakamy*,*solaymani*,*soraty*,*ssahar*,*StudioBahram*,*sync*,*tahaali9095*,*tahan*,*TECNIC 63*,*TRZ*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yahya136926*,*yerkoki*,*yousef12*,*yousefi*,*ایت سلیمی*,*باباخاني*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ديجيتال*,*رضوان*,*ساجدیان*,*سرویس1358*,*سعید11*,*سلیمانی22*,*سما تک*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*شبستری داود*,*شهبازی*,*علی نادیا*,*عیسوندی*,*غزال*,*غزال4*,*قیصر*,*م.کاظمی*,*مارشال*,*محمد کارخانه*,*میرچولی*,*نمین*,*هدفن*,*ولی محمد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مارشال

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aking22*,*d.rmardin*,*gadraj*,*i_m*,*latifk200*,*ma1369*,*majidhossein*,*mohager01*,*mohsen zmr*,*morteza_1130*,*NICHICON*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*StudioBahram*,*tahaali9095*,*TECNIC 63*,*باباخاني*,*سفیر امید*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*شبستری داود*,*قیصر*

----------


## gadraj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2028*,*930*,*AAZ*,*abbasbehest*,*abolfazl 182*,*aking22*,*alifar22*,*ali_1351*,*aomidi*,*asghar2629*,*b.h*,*babak51*,*d.rmardin*,*darabi1337*,*DeDe*,*derikvand*,*elka-toos*,*eraj*,*farad-pak*,*ghazave*,*golstan*,*gorban6785*,*hajhassan*,*hamid tak*,*hamidreza2*,*hamiiid62*,*heydari347*,*hossei4429n*,*hosseinghaem*,*irash14*,*i_m*,*jalal292*,*Kamal2013*,*karimi718*,*latifk200*,*m1135*,*ma1369*,*mahdi sam*,*mahdy112*,*majidhossein*,*mansour.l*,*marfan*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*misam124*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohsen zmr*,*moradisani*,*morteza_1130*,*naabi*,*nccnejati*,*NICHICON*,*Nik andish*,*oveis88*,*Padashi*,*parsis*,*pejman1368*,*pejman1998*,*pqow*,*ramin1370112*,*reza gorgi*,*REZA164690*,*reza2195*,*reza_476*,*saeidit*,*saeidpor*,*SAGED2000*,*sala*,*salar.lord*,*saroveh*,*sharbati*,*sharokni*,*solaymani*,*ssahar*,*StudioBahram*,*sync*,*tahaali9095*,*TECNIC 63*,*TRZ*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yahya136926*,*yerkoki*,*yousefi*,*~H03in~*,*باباخاني*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ديجيتال*,*رضوان*,*ساجدیان*,*سرویس1358*,*سفیر امید*,*سما تک*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*شبستری داود*,*عباسی رضا*,*علی نادیا*,*غزال*,*غزال4*,*فففرشید*,*قیصر*,*مارشال*,*محمد کارخانه*,*میرچولی*

----------


## سفیر امید

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2028*,*930*,*AAZ*,*abbasbehest*,*abolfazl 182*,*ahare*,*aking22*,*alifar22*,*ali_1351*,*amir1380*,*babak51*,*chaserail*,*darabi1337*,*DeDe*,*derikvand*,*elka-toos*,*eraj*,*golstan*,*hamidreza2*,*hamiiid62*,*hossei4429n*,*hosseinghaem*,*irash14*,*i_m*,*jalal292*,*Kamal2013*,*karimi718*,*latifk200*,*ma1369*,*mahdy112*,*majidhossein*,*marfan*,*mashkany*,*mehdifull*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*misam124*,*Mohammadr44*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtaba523*,*moradisani*,*morteza_1130*,*NICHICON*,*Padashi*,*pejman1368*,*pqow*,*ramin1370112*,*REZA164690*,*reza2195*,*reza_476*,*rk215*,*sadeg-f*,*saeidit*,*SAGED2000*,*salar.lord*,*saroveh*,*shabahang_drs*,*solaymani*,*ssahar*,*StudioBahram*,*sync*,*tahaali9095*,*TECNIC 63*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yahya136926*,*yerkoki*,*yousefi*,*باباخاني*,*ديجيتال*,*ساجدیان*,*سرویس1358*,*سعید پویان*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*عباسی رضا*,*غزال4*,*فففرشید*,*مارشال*,*محمد کارخانه*,*میرچولی*,*نمین*

----------

